# My Newest Layout



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK My first layout was HO it was cool learned from Lynn Wescosts book.
I was hooked...moved the layout twice.(re-assembled)...then moved again..sold off HO equipment..but started in N scale which I wanted all along...wife bought me the HO stuff as a gift...love her but she had the wrong scale....lol....So new scale N new house with basement 9 by 12 room horseshoe which are the pics I can post of something that looks done.
2008 DIVORCE... Trains were packed for years...well new wife new house wife says build your trains in the basement, I don;t go there anyhow...so one 30x80 door..one 36x 80 door.one handicap ramp (taken from garage so she could park her car)=one large space for my layout which my wife gives her blessing...God I Love Her....


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

N Scale old layout still have trains and structurs just have to rebuild


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Any Input Welcome...Help Me Out


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

*Haunted Car Barn*

Haunted Car Barn...on display at Merriseven Trains Livonia MI


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Very nice Ruben. Thanks for taking the time. It's always fun to see photos of what others are doing.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks fantastic. Are you looking to expand the layout? What kind of input are you looking for. Great detail in what you have so far.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Ruben, you've got a lot of good stuff there, and a good eye for laying it out. With N scale, you've got the potential to pack a lot of stuff into that basement. What strikes me is you have an opportunity to do islands with themes. By that, I mean several sub-layouts that your main line could connect; if they're spread out, you could run several trains at once, as well, on a grand circuit that connects them.
The haunted train barn sparked the "islands with themes" suggestion. By that, I meant a layout with the roundhouse and yard at one end, with a main line that runs from setting to setting. One island/setting could be a haunted area with that house, a cemetery and other buildings. Another might be a jungle, a desert....you get my drift. I think you have a lot of skill in building scenery, so why not give yourself a lot of environments to play with?

Best wishes with it,


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

I was kinda thinking of making up 3 or 4 indivual layouts all connected...lots of moving trains and kids could run their own section


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ruben,

Nice layout. I especially like your use of backdrops ... excellent perspective and scenery there.

TJ


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

I like it all - Great backdrops and perspective is nice to see - Steve


----------



## Steve441 (Nov 24, 2010)

Man - you gotta be like an artist - I sure do like the way you do the backdrops ! Steve (after re-viewing)


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

OK last night I got my ore cars in order...they will be coming from the mine to a great lakes freighter....to save $$$.I strung them with the rapido couplers with MT on the ends since the string wont be broken this should work....Today did the same with a string of flat cars.These will be loaded with logs pulled by a shay..Autum in MI lots of natural scale logs in the yard...(I have to use flats for now as I don't have any skeleton log cars...$$$ can be used in better ways right now) More progress to come


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Backdrop...I picked a something cool at Michaels..a roll of 4 ft by 12 ft sky paper..its blue sky with clouds on it.I'll trim it down to 16 in and get a 36 ft by 16 in backdrop. I can put building flat on it or paint hills ect. Should be a real time saver. Plus it was only 8 bucks


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

My lovely bride bought me a jigsaw this weekend..yippeee..should make work on the layout much easyer


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

ruben123321 said:


> Backdrop...I picked a something cool at Michaels..a roll of 4 ft by 12 ft sky paper..its blue sky with clouds on it.I'll trim it down to 16 in and get a 36 ft by 16 in backdrop. I can put building flat on it or paint hills ect. Should be a real time saver. Plus it was only 8 bucks


Cool tip on the sky backdrop. I'll have to check that out. 

What did they call it? I tried finding it on their website but couldn't track it down.


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

label says ..fadeless designs www.pacon.com


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

This one?

http://www.pacon.com/paper_products/fadeless/images/56468_56465_000.jpg


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

yep thats it


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I was hoping for something with a little less patterned look to it. I think I'm going to try to sucker my wife into painting my backdrops.


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

good luck with that my ex still hasn,t painted over my old one


----------



## ruben123321 (Sep 27, 2011)

Well I;m no artist but anyone can paint a backdrop...at this point in my life I.m not going to paint an other one again...lol Im going for easy and simple and rule #1 Its my layout Rule #2 Its my layout.....ect.....


----------

